# Burly elm



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

I got a call from a local tree surgeon... he wanted to know if I wanted any of this elm. Uh... yes please!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

Disgusting!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice start Doc!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ewww...that looks yummy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2018)

Beautiful chunk of wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

More disgusting burly stuff...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 28, 2018)

SWEET!!!! Give him a coupon fer a discount on a knee replacement or something!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Jul 28, 2018)

Showing off your patience, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2018)

Great looking stuff! Elm burl is awesome. I thought that metal thing in the bottom pic of the first post was some sort of screw Chuck lol


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2018)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the finished products! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2018)

Processing some of the off cuts...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road (Jul 29, 2018)

I better not hear about any of those cutoffs going in the trash!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2018)

The100road said:


> I better not hear about any of those cutoffs going in the trash!



I’ve got to dry it before it will burn...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

You surgeons stick together. Gonna be awesome Doc. Much more character/eyes in the turning than the log shows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 29, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’ve got to dry it before it will burn...



 I’m going to tell myself that you’re just pulling my chain.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 29, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Processing some of the off cuts...
> 
> View attachment 150902




That's the pieces @Don Ratcliff 's looking for fer his next favorite paddle!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


>



I don’t think they’re big enough for a paddle, but then I can’t remember the size needed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow great price Doc and really nice elm too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I don’t think they’re big enough for a paddle, but then I can’t remember the size needed.


They dont look big enough unless you have a really tiny foot. Besides I still need to make you something nice.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> They dont look big enough unless you have a really tiny foot. Besides I still need to make you something nice.



They’re sitting on my bandsaw table several feet above my feet. How big is big enough?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2018)

2"x5"x26" is the size of a blade


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 2"x5"x26" is the size of a blade



Yep... too small for that. Sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 1, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Processing some of the off cuts...
> 
> View attachment 150902



Would make a pretty sample or two. Siberian elm?


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 4, 2018)

Really beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Would make a pretty sample or two. Siberian elm?



I’d be happy to send you a piece or two. I’m not sure of the proper name... we just call it piss elm around here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’d be happy to send you a piece or two. I’m not sure of the proper name... we just call it piss elm around here.



Yes, I'd like a sample or two worth. From the Enid area? You could email a couple of pictures of a few of the trees if possible (bark leaves and buds (fruit /seed)). I know American, Chinese and Siberian elms are the big three.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes, I'd like a sample or two worth. From the Enid area? You could email a couple of pictures of a few of the trees if possible (bark leaves and buds (fruit /seed)). I know American, Chinese and Siberian elms are the big three.



I don’t even know that this tree came from Enid because I got it from a local tree surgeon’s lot. I can send a piece of the plain Jane stuff along with some burl if that helps narrow it down.


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 4, 2018)

Is any of this for sale


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I don’t even know that this tree came from Enid because I got it from a local tree surgeon’s lot. I can send a piece of the plain Jane stuff along with some burl if that helps narrow it down.



Yes a plain 'Jane' piece would be good as well.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Is any of this for sale



Nothing so far, Justin. I roughed out most of the larger chunks into bowls. I’ve got quite a few pen blanks and knife scales drying now, but I’m hesitant to trade any while it’s wet... some of these pieces try to turn themselves inside-out when drying, and I don’t want anyone to end up with worthless wood.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes Doc, that elm when wet will dance, I got some last year and it was a PITB to get it dry enough to turn. It is some nice looking burl wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> Yes Doc, that elm when wet will dance, I got some last year and it was a PITB to get it dry enough to turn. It is some nice looking burl wood.



A friend visited a few weeks ago and had two pieces of fresh 'Red mulberry' burl for me to add to my collection. He cut them less than a 1/4" inch over sized. They have walked so much that thin-line pens aren't even an option...


----------

